# Men - Is there a certain "type" of female you are attracted to?



## keeper63

Much like the late John Derek, whose 3 wives (Linda Evans, Ursula Andress, Bo Derek) were so physically similar as to be nearly interchangeable, I have a certain type that I find attractive above all others:

- Petite and athletic
- Dark hair
- Tanned/darker skin
- Blue eyes

I sometimes find myself attracted to east Asian women, but the brown eyes don't really do it for me.

My wife and just about every girlfriend I have ever had match my "type" to a "T". Physically and facially, Megan Fox does it for me in a big way.

So guys, is there a certain "type" you tend to go for?


----------



## ATC529R

one that still has a pulse


----------



## GTdad

Wavy brunette hair, big beautiful green eyes, and a heart-melting smile.


----------



## Ostera

Dark, long hair. Brown eyes. NOT skinny... but shapely.. brown or olive skin.. I am partial to Latina women.


----------



## Monarch

I don't know if this counts but my wife figured out that I prefer women with slender necks (not oddly so or anything). I often wondered why certain women got my immediate attention more than others whom many would consider equally attractive, and it took my observant wife to figure it out, LOL.

Beyond that most people think I have a type, but not really (other than general physical fitness that somewhat matches my own).


----------



## ATC529R

a bit on the thick side, stacked, soft skin, cuddly, booty, dark hair, sweet and makes me work for it....


----------



## Playing Catch-Up

Exotic women, darker skin and dark hair, usually kind of edgy or different from the mainstream somehow, like in her look. Hourglass shape and all that as usual, but with something that sets her apart, maybe just attitude. This is my wife and while it's attractive it's also a lot of work keeping up with such a woman. But when I find myself really attracted to another woman, even in a movie or something, she's usually a lot like my wife.


----------



## ATC529R

those dark haired women know how to please a man!!!


----------



## Grayson

I like the cute, quirky kind of "hot," as opposed to the more obvious "smokin hot." That's not to say I don't appreciate the obvious hotness, but I more immediately gravitate to the cute type. Think Alyson Hannigan, Jewel Staite, Allison Mack, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli

I am only interested in a very specific type of woman, also. Here are some pictures of women that fit my type:


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana

Machiavelli said:


> I am only interested in a very specific type of woman, also. Here are some pictures of women that fit my type:


So, every hot chick there is? 

Btw, nice pictures, they will serve me well ... for a science project.


----------



## RandomDude

I normally go for women who radiate some sort of aura, whether confidence, or passion and lovingness, women who can tease/challenge me I find very much a turn on, and I tend to go for intelligent types, I normally cut conversations short when I meet dumbasses. But the most important thing is upbringing I guess, I can't stand your average girl, I tend to go for women with history, with experiences to share and stories to tell and where I can also share experiences with. Alot of young women as expected are pretty meh, so they offer me nothing hence I normally FWB them.

I've always gone for older women in my youth, now everything has flipped as I am quite shallow in that I don't see myself raising someone else's kid, but neither do I complain if my daughter scares women away - its fair enough I say.

Physically, I prefer tall girls than petite girls, I like long legs... don't really care about the stack as long as its not too pigeony. Dark hair is prefered but not essential, exception is red - but more the darker auburny type red I'm attracted to. Like this:










Dark eyes are essential, I don't know why but I can't lose myself in light-colored eyes, whereas black/brown eyes gives me the butterflies. I've never felt it with any women with lighter colored eyes, don't know why... *shrug*



>


Hmmm... now I wouldn't be able to say no to that.


----------



## GTdad

Dang it, Mach. You totally screwed up the thread width.

Nice pics, though.


----------



## gbrad

Shadow_Nirvana said:


> So, every hot chick there is?
> 
> Btw, nice pictures, they will serve me well ... for a science project.


I gotta say, none of those pictures did it for me.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana

gbrad said:


> I gotta say, none of those pictures did it for me.


I don't think we can share _those_ kinds of videos here.


----------



## Machiavelli

gbrad said:


> I gotta say, none of those pictures did it for me.


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## tacoma

Petite
Brunette
Blue Eyes

Everything else is negotiable.

Actually it's all negotiable but these three things give a big head start to my interest.


----------



## 01coltcolt

Hands down, Latinas for me:
A little thick
Darker skin
Athletic bodies
Dark hair
Nice lips
Great curves.
Smooth, soft skin
Long legs
5'6-5'8
Dress nicely
Dance well
Love to see a woman in heels, it adds shape to nice legs.


----------



## BrockLanders

01coltcolt said:


> Hands down, Latinas for me:
> A little thick
> Darker skin
> Athletic bodies
> Dark hair
> Nice lips
> Great curves.
> Smooth, soft skin
> Long legs
> 5'6-5'8
> Dress nicely
> Dance well
> Love to see a woman in heels, it adds shape to nice legs.



I'm with you on the Latina thing. My wife is half Puerto Rican, half Jewish. I love her big eyes, wide hips and skinny waist. I joked with her when I first met her that she looked like a goddess of fertility, now 8 years later we have 4 kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad

Shadow_Nirvana said:


> I don't think we can share _those_ kinds of videos here.


I was simply meaning that those women were not my type at all. Didn't really find them too attractive.


----------



## Machiavelli

01coltcolt said:


> Hands down, Latinas for me:


I got mine.


----------



## Shoto1984

Wow...I'm another brunette, tan or olive skin, good shape and the lighter the eyes the better. Blonde and fair skin just do not do it for me for some reason. I tend toward Mediterranean types.... Of the famous people out there.....maybe Penelope Cruz (dark eyes though), Megan Fox (fair skin though), Salma Hayek, Angelina Jolie (but she needs to gain 20 pounds)


----------



## 01coltcolt

Machiavelli said:


> I got mine.


Laugh out loud mine's from Puerto Rico


----------



## Machiavelli

01coltcolt said:


> Laugh out loud mine's from Puerto Rico


An unnamed South American country.


----------



## bussunda100

I will simply go for thin and good looking. But I have a weakness for blondes.  soooooo goood.


----------



## 01coltcolt

bussunda100 said:


> I will simply go for thin and good looking. But I have a weakness for blondes.  soooooo goood.


You should date a Latina woman they are exciting in bed.


----------



## karma*girl

Italians are good in bed too!  But I'm interested to see that many of you are into petite brunettes- in fact I love that! 
I always assumed my hubby was just being nice when he said tall blondes don't do it for him..like how can that be possible? I guess because it's a stereotype, I found it hard to believe that he wouldn't love those attributes. Being that I have blue eyes & freckles, he says I'm exactly his type. I guess it's the 'girl-next-door' thing that some guys go for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

01coltcolt said:


> You should date a Latina woman they are exciting in bed.


What if one lives in Australia? They are all mafia over here lol


----------



## Grayson

karma*girl said:


> Italians are good in bed too!  But I'm interested to see that many of you are into petite brunettes- in fact I love that!
> I always assumed my hubby was just being nice when he said tall blondes don't do it for him..like how can that be possible? I guess because it's a stereotype, I found it hard to believe that he wouldn't love those attributes. Being that I have blue eyes & freckles, he says I'm exactly his type.* I guess it's the 'girl-next-door' thing that some guys go for?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Could be. That's kind of what I mean by "cute hot."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happyquest

At the risk of a major attack on here. My Next woman will have two qualifications that I am attracted too.

98 years old and rich as hell no kids.


----------



## 41362

Blonde
Tall (5'7-5'10)
Athletic 
Well proportioned
Slight bubble butt
Long legs
Full lips
Light blue ("ice chip") eyes
Super smart
A kind and loyal heart


----------



## Anon Pink

keeper63 said:


> Much like the late John Derek, whose 3 wives (Linda Evans, Ursula Andress, Bo Derek) were so physically similar as to be nearly interchangeable, I have a certain type that I find attractive above all others:
> 
> - Petite and athletic
> - Dark hair
> - Tanned/darker skin
> - Blue eyes
> 
> I sometimes find myself attracted to east Asian women, but the brown eyes don't really do it for me.
> 
> My wife and just about every girlfriend I have ever had match my "type" to a "T". Physically and facially, Megan Fox does it for me in a big way.
> 
> So guys, is there a certain "type" you tend to go for?


Sorry to sidetrack but I have to know... Other than the physical appearance similarities, were there other similarities in character or personality type? Or were they all very different from each other?


----------



## MeditMike80

Brunette, dark eyes and skin as well. Prefer shorter and thicker women but I married a very petite woman so obviously the thick part was not as important. I tend to prefer Latina, Persian, and Mediterranean women. I never dated a blonde and not really attracted to Asians - don't really know why.

Celebrity crushes: Penelope Cruz, Salma Hayek, and Paz Vega.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keeper63

^^AP, it was primarily the physical attributes because that is what caught my eye and compelled me to approach and learn more. But now that you mention it, there were a few personality traits these women all had in common that caused me to be more interested, and eventually persue a relationship:

1.) Intelligent
2.) Independent/confident
3.) Sense of humor

In some ways the personality traits are more important in the big scheme of things, but without the intital physical chemistry/attraction, I probably would not have been motivated to get to know them better. I know that sounds pretty shallow, but that's how it works with me.

I'm 50 years old, and I know myself pretty well by now.

Intriguing follow-up question, though...


----------



## Anubis

Yes, I most defiantly have a type, and a significant part of it is intellectual. In my life, there have been 6 women (including current fiance) who fit my type nearly perfectly. Lots of little unexpected common details .. 4 were valedictorians (the rest were #2-4 in class), All played instruments (4 played clarinet) All are light skinned, brown-eyed brunettes (5/6 with long hair) 5'5" - 5'8" with similar body types and facial features. On another note, 3 suffered significant back/spinal injuries when young and wore back braces/casts for a while.

/me exw was nothing like that.. I was an idiot.


----------



## Nsweet

Nsweet loves all women!

But there's only one type of girl that get's my blood flowing the most, and she's also the type of girl I try to stay away from because she's pure trouble. 





































Every once in a while I will meet one of these girls at the mall or the ailport and it's like I'm fighting an addiction trying to push her away. I can't quite put my finger on the trigger, I just love crazy b!tches:rofl: I don't want to marry another one like this, but..... Just damn, it's a hard habit to break.


----------



## Stonewall

Looks are a giant plus but how she carries herself and her mannerism does more for me than anything else. Very feminine, adventurous, enthusiastic and fun loving.


----------



## Wiserforit

If we compare the ages of the posters to the ages of the girls in the pictures I think the "type" works out to be about half our age.

I'd agree to that.


----------



## gbrad

41362 said:


> Blonde
> Tall (5'7-5'10)
> Athletic
> Well proportioned
> Slight bubble butt
> Long legs
> Full lips
> Light blue ("ice chip") eyes
> Super smart
> A kind and loyal heart


That sounds good, but change the hair to brunette and the eyes don't have to be blue. Lips don't need to be full, but also too small isn't great. Nice teeth help out a good smile as well.


----------



## gbrad

Wiserforit said:


> If we compare the ages of the posters to the ages of the girls in the pictures I think the "type" works out to be about half our age.
> 
> I'd agree to that.


Well since most of the pictures are probably women in their 20's, I am good with that age. Only slightly younger than me, which is exactly what I would want.


----------



## Red Sonja

What?!! No love for us pale-skinned red-heads?


----------



## tacoma

Red Sonja said:


> What?!! No love for us pale-skinned red-heads?


We all just know red heads are a given.


----------



## Nsweet

Red Sonja said:


> What?!! No love for us pale-skinned red-heads?


I've loved you ginger girls ever since I saw 'The Little Mermaid' and Jessica Rabbit while in pampers. Ever since I was cracked in the balls with a wiffle ball bat in the first grade by a pretty red haired girl. While I don't meet too many redheads who haven't been snatched up in time..... You women are something special, that's for sure!


----------



## Zulnex

Inner beauty is the one I care about the most.


----------



## gbrad

Red Sonja said:


> What?!! No love for us pale-skinned red-heads?


The freckles across the cheeks and nose are what make that look so enticing.


----------



## Nsweet

Gingers do have souls! Everytime the eat one they gain a freckle.


----------



## RandomDude

Not a fan of ginger myself, but they are quite popular. Personally I like the darker shade of red, real or fake doesn't matter, RED is my favourite color.


































All those women would make me give them a 2nd look


----------



## TCSRedhead

Nsweet said:


> Ginges do have souls! Everytime the eat one they gain a freckle.


I must have eaten a LOT of souls! I did have someone tell me today that I look like The Little Mermaid. Not so sure it's a compliment but it was funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nsweet

I just came from Wall-Mart where I saw the elusive pale freckled ginger. Must have come out after dark to feed on the souls of nice guys with the rest of the non-daywalkers. I gotta say, she may have been a little thick, she may have had acne, she may have had a mexican boyfriend, but my god was she still so pretty. 

In all honesty I got to give her a two point deduction for having a boyfriend, so 8.5 overall.


----------



## romantic_guy

My wife is perfect for me and she is exactly the body type that I am attracted to (take a look at my profile page if you want). Petite, long slender legs, small breasts. Like someone else said, I much prefer the cute type.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana

Nsweet said:


> I can't quite put my finger on the trigger, I just love crazy b!tches:rofl: I don't want to marry another one like this, but..... Just damn, it's a hard habit to break.


Ah, the allure of the femme fatale, always keeping you guessing, always exhilarating and always devastating.


----------



## Ikaika

http://youtu.be/QORxeLuY0O8


----------



## Nsweet

Shadow_Nirvana said:


> Ah, the allure of the femme fatale, always keeping you guessing, always exhilarating and always devastating.


Yeah, loving a crazy b!tch is alot like shooting up.... Just a life time of her crazy drama over a short time until you overdose or kick the habit. And like a drug habit you think about them everyday but you don't miss the morning after sickness. The sex with crazy is the best part, but the woman you have to deal with day in and day out will drive you crazy.
*I'm not a drug user btw, just using imagery.*

Stop me if this sounds familiar, 
"Crazy b!tch! I love you. God she makes me so mad I wanna get rid of her...... I love her so much!":rofl:


----------



## Caribbean Man

Shadow_Nirvana said:


> Ah, the allure of the femme fatale, always keeping you guessing, always exhilarating and always devastating.


I dated a girl like this once..
Lol, from the beginning we both agreed that it could not last.

She had these rude, full lips, and dreamy eyes.
She was full of TROUBLE.


----------



## RandomDude

My first was like that, the funny thing was she was actually quite manageable as long as one didn't poke her in the wrong places. Quite sane, just extremely violent when worked up. Dragged me into fights in my youth too, in a way I was a bit terrified of her until after quite a few physical confrontations where I learnt how to restrain her yelling and screaming and biting.

Not fun being smacked around by a woman!


----------



## Ikaika

Ultimately my type is simply "one", this woman right here, my island woman:


----------



## tacoma

RandomDude said:


> My first was like that, the funny thing was she was actually quite manageable as long as one didn't poke her in the wrong places. Quite sane, just extremely violent when worked up. Dragged me into fights in my youth too, in a way I was a bit terrified of her until after quite a few physical confrontations where I learnt how to restrain her yelling and screaming and biting.
> 
> Not fun being smacked around by a woman!


Not at all.

It's the fights with other men they instigate knowingly or not.
Crazy women have big mouths and don't realize some men don't care that they're women.

They're always quick to grab the nearest knife, bottle, plate, to get their point across too.


----------



## samyeagar

Red Sonja said:


> What?!! No love for us pale-skinned red-heads?


I was going to add my preference once I got done reading the others....

Hands down for me...pale skinned red heads with freckles. I love the freckles...and the pale skin...and the red hair. I got one. A real 100% natural one...and she is so freakin HOT!


----------



## Nsweet

tacoma said:


> Not at all.
> 
> It's the fights with other men they instigate knowingly or not.
> Crazy women have big mouths and don't realize some men don't care that they're women.
> 
> They're always quick to grab the nearest knife, bottle, plate, to get their point across too.


Yeah but, if she cuts me and I don't bleed to death from the injury........ She must really love me!:rofl:


----------



## tacoma

Nsweet said:


> Yeah but, if she cuts me and I don't bleed to death from the injury........ She must really love me!:rofl:


I was such an idiot!

:rofl:


----------



## Caribbean Man

RandomDude said:


> My first was like that, the funny thing was she was actually quite manageable as long as one didn't poke her in the wrong places.* Quite sane, just extremely violent when worked up. Dragged me into fights in my youth too, in a way I was a bit terrified of her until after quite a few physical confrontations where I learnt how to restrain her yelling and screaming and biting.*
> 
> Not fun being smacked around by a woman!


^^YES!
That's the type I'm talking about...
She was just like that , borderline violent, but the sex was very passionate, she was very dominant in bed.
But she was also older than me.And she would never back down from a fight, even with a man.


----------



## whitehawk

I love smallish curvy petite girls , funny because I'm 6ft. Can't help it though they just turn me on the most.
Prefer lighter hair , brownish,sandy or blonde.
And I don't know how to describe but there's a certain personality - where I'm just done for if it's combined.
Really easy light and comfortable , no bs, no hang ups , just completely comfortable with who she is, her own skin , nothing to prove, her sexuality - just totally at peace in herself.
Can't stand these point to prove /chip on the shoulder types , drive me fkg crazy.

My ex had oodles of the lot and one of my daughters friends is gonna have the exact same thing , envy her future hubby.


----------



## romantic_guy

whitehawk said:


> And I don't know how to describe but there's a certain personality - where I'm just done for if it's combined.
> Really easy light and comfortable , no bs, no hang ups , just completely comfortable with who she is, her own skin , nothing to prove, her sexuality - just totally at peace in herself.


That describes my wife perfectly! AND she is petite...5'2" and 112lbs.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

I honestly have always been attracted to very pretty women with dark hair and with that year round ' tan ' look ..... between 5'2" and 5'7" in the 110 lb range !! 

The 4 women who I've had serious relationships ( dated all for more than 2 years ) fit the above descriptions. The most important woman of the 4 is my current wife who has been my " prefect " type now for the 15 years we've been together ( married for 9 years  ) !!


----------



## Nsweet

You wanna talk about the sexiest body type a woman can have? 

To me there's something about a woman with curves who's slightly out of shape, but with a pretty face. She's not obese, but she's not starving herself to death either. Now I don't go around saying this..... but I like a woman with a litte bit of a tummy who looks like she eats and knows how to cook. Maybe with those little stretchmarks from growing into a woman she's not ashamed to be. She looks just as good in sweat pants eating Chinese food with you as she does naked. That is just the sexiest! 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









*How a real woman looks, fed not fasted!*

This isn't going to get me banned is it?:scratchhead:


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana

SN loves them big, SN loves them small, SN loves them all.

Seriously though, no fatties or uggos.


----------



## whitehawk

romantic_guy said:


> That describes my wife perfectly! AND she is petite...5'2" and 112lbs.




OOOWW your a cruel man, you lucky thing you !


----------



## Woodchuck

The woman I maried was 5'4" and weighed 95 lbs, but at the same time I was dating a girl about twice that weight also....Both brown eyed brunette....

I have been smitten by very tall girls, short girls, and in between....I just love women...All had a certain something...The main thing was HONESTY....just a nice open person with no agenda, and who liked to laugh...A girl I could be myself with...

I just lucked into and married a woman with a phenominally high sex drive. I was 19 when we married, and thought my drive was normal...It wasnt.....Years later I got it, that all couples didn't have as much sex as we did..... If I had married a LD woman, I would have been miserable. So far we have had a happy 47 year marriage...


----------



## krismimo

I don't see any women that even sort of look like me BOOOOO jk


----------



## samyeagar

I just have to say it again...I got me a smokin hot red head


----------



## Cuckcoo

samyeagar said:


> I just have to say it again...I got me a smokin hot red head


So nice to see a redhead being appreciated!

While we have our issues (plenty). I know I am my husbands "type". He surprised me one day by wearing a t-shirt that says "I heart Red Snapper" home from work. My mom was visiting us that day. She almost died from laughter. 

*Red Snapper is a nickname he and some of his friends gave me many years ago. And it's a kind of saltwater fish


----------



## krismimo

I wish I could dye my hair red


----------



## samyeagar

krismimo said:


> I wish I could dye my hair red


For me personally, I don't like bottle red. I have never seen a red dye job that looks right. It's got to be natural. YMMV.


----------



## krismimo

I know but because of how can you say my ethnicity the colors you want to dye with you can't. It wouldn't look right at all. I'm just thinking aloud.


----------



## whitehawk

Cuckcoo said:


> So nice to see a redhead being appreciated!
> 
> While we have our issues (plenty). I know I am my husbands "type". He surprised me one day by wearing a t-shirt that says "I heart Red Snapper" home from work. My mom was visiting us that day. She almost died from laughter.
> 
> *Red Snapper is a nickname he and some of his friends gave me many years ago. And it's a kind of saltwater fish


I love red heads especially if they have the beautiful white
complextion.
Have never been out with a redhead though, life can be cruel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man

Nsweet said:


> You wanna talk about the sexiest body type a woman can have?
> 
> To me there's something about a woman with curves who's slightly out of shape, but with a pretty face. She's not obese, but she's not starving herself to death either. Now I don't go around saying this..... but I like a woman with a litte bit of a tummy who looks like she eats and knows how to cook. Maybe with those little stretchmarks from growing into a woman she's not ashamed to be. She looks just as good in sweat pants eating Chinese food with you as she does naked. That is just the sexiest!


Curves are good.
I like good [ firm ] curvy body.
Kinda like the Mariah Carey look.


----------



## Adex

keeper63 said:


> Much like the late John Derek, whose 3 wives (Linda Evans, Ursula Andress, Bo Derek) were so physically similar as to be nearly interchangeable, I have a certain type that I find attractive above all others:
> 
> - Petite and athletic
> - Dark hair
> - Tanned/darker skin
> - Blue eyes
> 
> I sometimes find myself attracted to east Asian women, but the brown eyes don't really do it for me.
> 
> My wife and just about every girlfriend I have ever had match my "type" to a "T". Physically and facially, Megan Fox does it for me in a big way.
> 
> So guys, is there a certain "type" you tend to go for?


I prefer really skinny girls. Asian girls are hot.


----------



## eyuop

I sort of feel like the "Travelin' Man" (Ricky Nelson)... I so many women are so beautiful!

I have an affinity to brunettes (married a beautiful one), but I've also seen gorgeous women with different hair colors. 

I have an affinity to darker eyes, however, I also have seen some stunning blues, greens and hazels. I tend to like larger eyes.

I have an affinity to voluptuous, however, thin (with some shape) can be very attractive, too. Not into the anorexic look at all, so many "models" are not very attractive to me.

Although looks are part of it, for me it is also attitude and poise/grace. I'm attracted to grace and poise. I'm attracted to the "sultry" type (you just know there is passion bottled up in there!). I like Asians, "chocolate" (Pacific Island, African), Latinos, those of European decent; there are just so many amazingly beautiful women out there!

But quite honestly, I'm just stoked that my wife finds me handsome and attractive since she is so beautiful!


----------



## Malcolm38

At 40, I'm just thinking a girl who isn't a serial adulterer would be a catch of a lifetime. 

But I do enjoy long hair as well.


----------



## sandc

Brown eyes, long dark hair, curvey. Skin color doesn't matter though I tend to like light to medium brown.

Does that make me an Autumn?


----------



## Caribbean Man

Cinnamon colour skin for me.
Something about that colour makes me weak salivate.


----------



## sandc

Pictures are worth millions of words. (Sorry they are so large) Here is my "type":




























And of course, the woman that invented hotness...


----------



## krismimo

Proud to be born with a permanent tan:smthumbup:


----------



## sandc

I think every shade of color that female skin comes in is beautiful.


----------



## ocotillo

The 'Heinlein heroine'.


----------



## sandc

That's TCSReadhead.


----------



## K.C.

My selection criteria is really short.

A female must be; alive and human.

Beyond that anything goes, I really don't seem to have a particular type, though i probably prefer curves and aubern/red hair does it for me too.


----------

